# محتاج فكره مشروع تخرج عن network security ضرورى جدا



## baher_jo (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا محتاج فكره مشروع تخرج عن
network security 
او 
voip security
ضرورى جدا
انا فى كليه هندسه قسم اتصالات 
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------

